
How an Immutable Object Can Have State and Behavior? - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/12/09/immutable-object-state-and-behavior.html?2014-49
======
kunkelast
How about ByteArrayOutputStream? Where would it keep that bytes?

